# Circus Themed Playroom for Granchildren



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

No clowns...They scare the crap out of me.

You could make plywood cut outs of horses and such to create a carousel (sp?)....merry go round thingy...it might be fun for you to do all the painting.


----------



## hooksdayne (May 4, 2007)

That's the problem I'm having, some of the things I've are kind of bold and scary, especially for small children. I want to use a softer pallette. Do you know where I could find some patterns or large stencils for the painting and cut outs?


----------



## send_it_all (Apr 30, 2007)

I sure don't. You might be able to look up some pics online, then put them on a cd. Then take the cd to a copy place and have them printed and enlarged.


----------



## hooksdayne (May 4, 2007)

I did'nt think of that. Great Idea. 

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## beer_geek (Feb 19, 2007)

Get yourself a box of "Barnum's Animal Crackers". Use that for the color scheme.


----------



## truckerwoman48 (Jul 7, 2007)

Think balloons and circus tents. I like finding a great fabric and pulling a motif from the design. It's easier than doing a design and finding that no one ever made a fabric that will work - in which solid colors become the only game in town. You could make it really simple with a plan for adding clowns and other critters later. That way the room can grow with them. If you paint a tent on the wall, you can apply real streamers. If you keep that in mind for anything you approach, the door is open for creativity. I did rainbows and hot air balloons in my nieceling's room (that would be the daughter of a niece) and applied a real 4 inch basket to the wall as the balloon basket, with a bunny in it (she's nuts for bunnies). I did clouds and tropical jungle for a young teen and glued a plush colorful very funny parrot to the ceiling as in flight. It's just enough to catch you by surprise.


----------

